# Scratch Removal From Titanium



## Natbyte (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a couple of titanium flashlights, two having minor pocket wear and light surface scratching, I wonder if any one can help and let me know the equipment / procedure to polish the scratches out, the scratches are not deep and can not be felt when rubbing your nail over them.

Any tips would be very much appreciated

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## darkzero (Sep 9, 2009)

Scotch-Brite pads work well on titanium. It won't give you the "machined" look but rather a "satin" finsih (maroon & gray pads). You could polish it after if you like that type of look. 600 - 1000 grit sandpaper also give a nice finish but must be used in a consistent direction.

Titanium McGizmo Refinishing (LS27 at bottom of thread)
(I used Scotch-Brite pads on the head, body, & screws, sandpaper for the clip)


----------



## precisionworks (Sep 9, 2009)

> Scotch-Brite pads work well on titanium. It won't give you the "machined" look but rather a "satin" finsih (maroon & gray pads).


+1

A great choice & very gentle, even the more abrasive maroon color.


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 10, 2009)

If they were bead blasted, you would be about to find out how awesome it is to re-blast a worn out light and discover the miracle. It would be PRISTINE again 

If it is a raw machine finish, there is no way to erase the scratches without altering the original finish. As stated above the best you can do is get a very fine satin finish, which isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## Natbyte (Sep 10, 2009)

Many thanks for the replies I really like the look of the satin finish effect, so will give the scotchbrite pads a try, thanks again.


----------

